# Buchinformationen aus dem Netz abrufen? Kostenloser Service?



## Gast (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo, fuer eine kleine Bibliothekssoftware waere es hilfreich, wenn man uebers Internet Buchinformationen abrufen kann. Optimal waere bei der Eingabe der ISBN das erhalten von den restlichen Informationen, also Titel, Autor... wuerde der Bibliothekssoftware einiges an Arbeit ersparen.

Kennt ihr einen solchen KOSTENFREIEN Service, den man mit Java einbinden kann?

Gruss


----------



## musiKk (18. Okt 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das in deine Richtung geht, aber Amazon bietet eine API an, die sich über "irgendwas mit XML" (komme mit dem ganzen Webkrams immer durcheinander) ansprechen lässt. Man muss sich vorher anmelden, um einen Key zu erhalten, aber kosten tuts nichts.


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2008)

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort. Weisst du oder jemand ein Bisschen mehr dazu? 

Name? Tutorial? Viel Aufwand? Wenig Aufwand?

Gruss


----------



## Maeher (18. Okt 2008)

Versuch's mal mit Google Books Data API.
Das Protokoll sieht recht überschaubar aus, finde ich.


----------

